# ROM Request Solution???



## jumpman17 (Sep 26, 2003)

Just an idea that came to me from thinking how to stop all the ROM requets. Today alone, there were two at least, maybe three requests. Would it be possible to have a little text box when you register that makes them type in "I will not ask for ROMs"??? Even if they copy and paste it, they would still see what they are copying and pasteing. Just an idea.


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Sep 26, 2003)

hows that gonna stpp them? it might help a bit but i doubt its gonna stop it imho


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 26, 2003)

QUOTE(AnTi-WaR @ Sep 25 2003 said:


> hows that gonna stpp them? it might help a bit but i doubt its gonna stop it imho


maybe...most of these guys claim they didn't know it was a rule...but that won't stop them though, true.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 26, 2003)

Good idea, but a bit annoying to implement. I don't even know if it's possible... wait for Thug or Shaun to notice this.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 26, 2003)

You think rom request topics are bad, how about getting PMs from Noobs.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> dyou know how to dl roms from this website



That came from a PM I got earlier today.


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 26, 2003)

I think you can't do something about this. As soon as you have PM there will people abusing it. As for the register stuff, those people just wanna register. They don't watch what they sign because such message boards are anonymous places. Nobody can take them on in the real life for breaking rules here so those people don't care about it. Thus there's no sense in extra blocking. You can only do one thing: ignore stupid PMs and close such threads immediatly. Unfortunatly that's too what admins and moderators are for.


----------



## kiwibonga (Sep 26, 2003)

People kept registering at my site thinking the ROM release list would magically become a file downloading service once they would log in...

Ever since I added this line on top of the release list, nobody registers to post on the message boards anymore and my site lost about 100 visitors a day... But at least we don't have lamers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"NOTE: There are no ROM files on Kiwibonga.com, registering won't enable you to get ROM files, and it is strongly discouraged to try and ask for ROM files here. Read the FAQ."

Basically, you have to know one thing when you have a website: PEOPLE ARE STUPID, YOU ARE NOT... I mean when my site was a Genesis ROM site I got about 5 pokemon rom requests a day, and even had an argument with someone who insisted on the fact that I sucked because I didn't have the Final Fantasy Genesis ROM... It's not rocket science... If you don't go out of your way to make people understand something, they most of the time won't try to find out about the rules by themselves...


----------



## Foppzter (Sep 26, 2003)

QUOTE(kiwibonga @ Sep 26 2003 said:


> when my site was a Genesis ROM site I got about 5 pokemon rom requests a day, and even had an argument with someone who insisted on the fact that I sucked because I didn't have the Final Fantasy Genesis ROM...


I knew people was stupid, but this stupid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, even if you could get the screen to flash up in some light color for some secs, saying "There are NO roms here, and NEVER ask for roms" when somebody enter the forum people will still ask for them...


----------



## T-hug (Sep 26, 2003)

I think this is a great idea, as they will immediatley see withought even making a post that we don't do ROM requests.

Ill make a topic in the staff forum.


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2003)

Just so you know [I have NO idea what jumpman just  posted]

It would be good if every n00b gets a PM the moment they join titled "about downloading roms" where it can include info on how to get roms off irc and that if they request for a rom they get an auto ban.  

It's been done lots of times. I'm sure it'll work, that way we know that they've been told what not to do and what the consequences would be.


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 26, 2003)

Hm... not bad idea although... when I was new to forums I missed regulary those PMs... I wasn't used to get private messages besides those postings so for n00bs might still miss it. The best would be to include this line about "No Rom requests..." directly into the registration form so that it's placed directly under their nose.


----------



## VegetaPow (Sep 26, 2003)

With the private message idea what you could do is change the color of the "New Messages" link so that it would be more noticable like Dragonlord said the link doesn't really stick out and unless user takes some time to look through the navigation bar up there they just wont see it


----------



## dice (Sep 27, 2003)

So you're saying that the background for example of the PM should be red or something like that to show that it's from staff members?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(VegetaPow @ Sep 26 2003 said:


> With the private message idea what you could do is change the color of the "New Messages" link so that it would be more noticable like Dragonlord said the link doesn't really stick out and unless user takes some time to look through the navigation bar up there they just wont see it


PMs by default pop up in a new window. You'll notice THAT.

Positive reaction from the staff thus far, by the way.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## dice (Sep 27, 2003)

Oh tempest I know this is kinda off topic but could you explain what jumpman's idea was because I don't understand it


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 27, 2003)

You just can't stop people requesting for ROMs on this site. The only thing I can think of is leveling-up bans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on another note, ShadowXP is back in action after quite a few months!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 27 2003 said:


> Oh tempest I know this is kinda off topic but could you explain what jumpman's idea was because I don't understand it


Adding a new step to the sign-up process.

Have a text box show up with "No rom requests. Keep these boards legal" or something on it.  The would-be user must then type that message exactly into a new text box if they want to get their password.

Even if they copy-paste, they will have read it. That way, EVERYONE sees it.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Maks (Sep 27, 2003)

The PM idea is excelent! I think that would work fine.


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Sep 27 2003 said:


> QUOTE(VegetaPow @ Sep 26 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > With the private message idea what you could do is change the color of the "New Messages" link so that it would be more noticable like Dragonlord said the link doesn't really stick out and unless user takes some time to look through the navigation bar up there they just wont see it
> ...


That's the problem Tempest.
I'm a Mozilla user for example and with mozilla NO POPUPS will ever come up unless I request one by clicking on a link. It's an anti-popup-spam mechanism in Mozilla and thus I never saw any popups on this page.


----------



## dice (Sep 27, 2003)

Well for my way you must at least once juring your stay here see 1 new messages near the top of the page. I check at least once every 3 days. Besides I allow pop-ups.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 26, 2003)

Just an idea that came to me from thinking how to stop all the ROM requets. Today alone, there were two at least, maybe three requests. Would it be possible to have a little text box when you register that makes them type in "I will not ask for ROMs"??? Even if they copy and paste it, they would still see what they are copying and pasteing. Just an idea.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Sep 27 2003 said:


> That's the problem Tempest.
> I'm a Mozilla user for example and with mozilla NO POPUPS will ever come up unless I request one by clicking on a link. It's an anti-popup-spam mechanism in Mozilla and thus I never saw any popups on this page.


You see, I added a plugin to block them on IE, with the option of unlocking certain sites. I keep this one unlocked. Mozilla's a great browser, it should be able to do the same.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Matsuyama (Sep 27, 2003)

. . There could be an option that automatically pops up a window saying "No ROM requests allowed on this site or the forums." If you're using Mozilla, just do what Tempest Stormwind (corrected your name) stated and it should be fine. If it's not possible, I would recommend you using IE and doing the plugin trick. 

. . Now I know that there could be others like Dragonlord that also use Mozilla, so I would say to also set an automatic PM when you register as well. 

. . Just some simple suggestions.

PS: Tempest, where do you get the plugin?


----------



## gmidnight (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm sure the people who ask for roms are doing so because they see the news posts and the screenshots since most requests are for the latest dumps.

So maybe you could just add a line in the news postings of new games.  Something like "Not for download at GBAtemp" or "No rom requests".

Sure it might not stop the requests but at least no one could say they didn't know the rule.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(Matsuyama @ Sep 27 2003 said:


> PS: Tempest, where do you get the plugin?


Stormwind is one word. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got it from Google. Let me see if I can find the plugin page again... Basically, look for the Google bar plugin, which allows integrated Google searching as well as a very good popup blocker.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Saria (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Sep 27 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Matsuyama @ Sep 27 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > PS: Tempest, where do you get the plugin?
> ...


Google doesnt halt diallers tho


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 27, 2003)

To put it clear for once and all time: IE sux, Mozilla or Firebird rulez!

Sure Mozilla has that trick in. It's just an auto-popup blocker that works automatically. This blocker doesn't allow any popups that occure while loading a page (the usual spammer popups work like this). Those are blocked. And it's very well that they are blocked otherwise hanging around on warez or romz pages would be a pain in the... you know what.

And if it comes to virus, spam or whatever... a Mozilla/Firebird user will tell you: "What are you talking of? Never saw such things"... With Mozilla/Firebird you really have to have an IQ below the absolute freeze point to catch any malicous stuff.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Sep 27 2003 said:


> To put it clear for once and all time: IE sux, Mozilla or Firebird rulez!
> 
> Sure Mozilla has that trick in. It's just an auto-popup blocker that works automatically. This blocker doesn't allow any popups that occure while loading a page (the usual spammer popups work like this). Those are blocked. And it's very well that they are blocked otherwise hanging around on warez or romz pages would be a pain in the... you know what.
> 
> And if it comes to virus, spam or whatever... a Mozilla/Firebird user will tell you: "What are you talking of? Never saw such things"... With Mozilla/Firebird you really have to have an IQ below the absolute freeze point to catch any malicous stuff.


An IQ below zero is dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it's a false sense of security if you only take one measure of defense. I guarantee that there will be viruses that crack Firebird's defense shortly. And I don't care what browser you use, hanging around on warez sites WILL get you virused eventually, and you'd need a computer-savviness IQ below Farenheit's freezing point to think you're safe. It's a good browser, I agree -- I just script a lot of stuff, and I happen to prefer the script features that only work in IE.  Opera and Firebird tend to collapse under those lines.

Google's blocker can be set to unique defenses -- I allow a couple sites (forums, mostly) to popup, and disable that if there's a problem (like with Seal's avatar a while ago).  I consider that an advantage.

Saria, I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you mean. Could you clarify?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 27, 2003)

I bet with you Tempest that I can't catch a virus with my browser. But only because I hardend it. I'm a little security freak. Everything not needed is disabled in my browser. Some times I even completly deactivated JavaScript but that's no more needed in the newer Mozilla versions. But the newest IE a buddy of mine will kill you that baby with only a few lines of JavaScript... and what's ugly? If IE gets killed, your system is killed but if Mozilla gets killed, nothing happens


----------



## Saria (Sep 27, 2003)

sure i can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A dialler is one of those dialogs that pops up/ normally warez sites use them

can be different things but mostly they are sex diallers where it installs a application that can dial a specific number to give you access to porn - but not limited to just porn - Yahoo uses a similar dialog to install Yahoo

Signed Program Download 

The certificate for this program is valid. 
A certificate contains information that a specific software program is genuine. This ensures that no other program can assume the identity of the original program. Certificates are also dated when they are issued. When you try to download software, Internet Explorer verifies the information in the certificate and that the current date precedes the expiration date. If the information is not current and valid at the time of download, Internet Explorer can display a warning. 

This program's publisher has obtained a certificate for this program, from a recognized certificate issuer, so that the authenticity of this program can be verified. 
Any software or component you install can potentially harm your computer. 
To view details about the software, click the underlined program name in the dialog box.  If the program name is not underlined, the publisher did not furnish a WWW address to obtain additional information.
To view details about the certificate, click the underlined software publisher's name in the dialog box. 

Given what you know about this software, its publisher, and your computer, you must decide whether to proceed with installing and running this software. Additionally, if you trust this software publisher completely, you can choose to bypass this dialog box in the future for all software from this publisher that has certificates, and automatically install and run their software. 
If, given this information, you still do not feel confident in installing this software, then click No. 

There 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Popupkiller can block those annoying things


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

Ah, THAT kind! For some reason I was thinking "dialup". I've had to fight these off before, and I agree they're annoying.

Thanks for the heads-up!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 27, 2003)

Dialers?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They just pass my ass. And do you know why? Because I've an ADSL Router! I've no dial-in account so a dialer would sit there getting angry because he's unable to deal damage to me. A dialer can only modify RAS entries... ups... I don't have any RAS entries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Sep 27 2003 said:


> Dialers?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ADSL as well. It doesn't change the fact that they try to infiltrate my computer. They'll fail in doing stuff, but they'll try to get in anyway.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 27, 2003)

And what does it care me? Interesting for me is malicous stuff that can damage me... but up to now no virus, trojaner, dialer or whatever app has managed to infiltrate my system...

"You think you really can steal a Dragon's treasure? Think again inside his stomach."

EDIT: Ok... I knows... that was Onos style...


----------

